
Show HN: Lambda Calculus in Python - heavyairship
https://github.com/heavyairship/LambdaCalc
======
heavyairship
Sometimes I miss doing more mathy work, like I did back at university. So, I
decided to spend a little time coding up a Lambda Calculus parser/reducer in
Python as a side project for fun.

~~~
carapace
Sweet!

Check out:
[https://github.com/PhoenixBureau/TheGeneralProgram/blob/mast...](https://github.com/PhoenixBureau/TheGeneralProgram/blob/master/museum/church_numerals.py)

